# ANY GOOD WAYS TO INSULATE MY OFF SET WOOD SMOKER??



## jbird (Oct 22, 2010)

I BOUGHT THE CHAR BOIL OFF SET SMOKER AND IT HAS THIN METAL WAS WONDERING IF YA'LL HAD SOME IDEAS??


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 22, 2010)

I have seen posts where pelople use welding blankets or hot water heater wraps/insulation.


----------



## chillicothe (Nov 21, 2010)

We are having the same issue since the Illinois winter is about to begin. We bought some Reflectix insulation to see if it works (the metal stuff with bubble wrap in it). Has anyone tried this out?


----------



## iso (Nov 22, 2010)

Hot water heater blanket works great. Cut a small hole for the chimney.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would have to agree with the welders blanket or if you can find the insulating blanket made by 3M and it is for cooking hood insulation. It's heavy and has a foil covering to it.


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 23, 2010)

I have used a heavy furniture moving pad.  I have a Brinkmann Smoke N Pit. I open it all the way and fold it in half on the long side and wrap under the bottom and up through the shelf area and clip it on with bulldog clips.  Then pull the other end up and around the body of the smoke chamber and lay it over the top. It looks completely ghetto but it is very helpful for cold days. A lot of times it is raining and cold so I have to "help" the bbq out.  As long as mine doesn't get wet the pad works fine.  

Good luck.

Mo


----------



## mtchargriller (Dec 13, 2010)

Wool blanket from an Army surplus store works good too and they are cheap.  I just folded mine in half then cut a hole for the chimney.  Wool has a very high burn point too, if I recall it is over 400 deg.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 14, 2010)

After thinking about it, I suppose the best way to keep your smoker warm is to move to Florida...eh mballi3011...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is except for this week.


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 14, 2010)

i used a welding blanket on my char broil smoker when i did a turkey about a month ago...it worked out awesome.


----------

